# Please can you help! Burstner 58 plate 230v electrics



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Could anyone help us please?

The 230v trips out on our Burstner 747 as soon as we plug it in. It was working yesterday morning then other half washed it whilst it was plugged into electric. He doesn't think he sprayed water into socket but when he looked there is water in it. We put the heating on gas inside as electric socket backs onto boiler and he used a hairdryer to dry outside socket.

We have tried again today and it still trips as soon as we plug it in.

We have tried the obvious things (to us) 
Made sure nothing is plugged in inside van in case that's tripping it but unlikely we think
Turned everything electric off in van
Plugged Hoover directly into extension lead that van is plugged into and there is nothing wrong with lead

Is there anything at all that anyone can suggest we try please? We've only had the van since May and are not overly familiar with all the workings of it

Thank you

Lucy


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

just read your post 

a similar thing happened to us and water had got in through the fridge vents and wet the electrics which kept tripping the fuses 

removed the vents and dried the electrics off 

all ok afterwards 

hope this might help 

chris


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Agree' its most likely water in the fridge vents, unplug the van, remove the bottom vent and unplug the fridge ( yep its just plugged in) dry with kitchen paper and dry out with a hair dryer.

Never happened to me of course!

Andy


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*water?*

Check behind your fridge vents. A lot of Burstners have a continental plug and socket for the fridge. Un plug it and dry everything off.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can you narrow it down by switching the fuse breakers off then switch the main switch on and flip the breakers on one by one ??


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Did you fix it ???


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi sorry yes we did. Hearing on full overnight, must have dried it out as was fine the next day

Thanks for all your help!


----------

